# Bootcamp et MàJ de Sierra vers MoJave



## subsole (16 Octobre 2018)

Question de newb.
Sur un DD avec Bootcamp + Sierra, la chose la plus rapide serait de faire la mise à jour directement depuis la partition de Sierra vers Mojave est-ce possible ?
Quid de HFS+ => APFS & Bootcamp ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Seule la partition HFS+ sera convertie en APFS. La partition NTFS de BootCamp sera conservée en l'état (sauf s'il s'agit d'un iMac avec un FusionDrive de 3 To qui ne peut pas conserver sa partition BootCamp en passant à Mojave)


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2018)

Ouf, donc en principe pas besoin de réinstaller BootCamp et  le reste du merdier devrait rester opérationnel (Windows10 et autres logiciels)
Sinon pas de problèmes connu au niveau du passage Sierra => Mojave,  surtout au niveau de Mail ?, car il y en a un énorme paquet ça serait la cata.

Effectivement, pour les iMac 3To de 2012 il semble que pour le moment ce soit la galère.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Ouf, donc en principe pas besoin de réinstaller BootCamp et  le reste du merdier devrait rester opérationnel (Windows10 et autres logiciels)
> Sinon pas de problèmes connu au niveau du passage Sierra => Mojave,  surtout au niveau de Mail ?, car il y en a un énorme paquet ça serait la cata.
> 
> Effectivement, pour les iMac 3To de 2012 il semble que pour le moment ce soit la galère.



Pour Mail je ne sais pas, mais je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet dans le cadre d'un passage de Sierra à Mojave (ce n'est pas un saut considérable...)

Pour les iMac 3 To, pas de galère du tout! La solution retenue par Apple est on ne peut plus simple et efficace: suppression de BootCamp et on ne le réinstalle pas sur ces modèles.


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour Mail je ne sais pas, mais je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet dans le cadre d'un passage de Sierra à Mojave (ce n'est pas un saut considérable...)


Moi non plus, mais je préfère demander, aukazou 



r e m y a dit:


> Pour les iMac 3 To, pas de galère du tout! La solution retenue par Apple est on ne peut plus simple et efficace: suppression de BootCamp et on ne le réinstalle pas sur ces modèles.


Je sais pas ce qu'ils fument chez Apple, mais ça doit être fort !


----------

